

New: featurelist.org for upvoting and managing feature requests for any project. - thorax
http://featurelist.org

======
brlewis
I like it. Thanks for making it.

<http://featurelist.org/projects/details/36>

~~~
thorax
We didn't make this super-clear (other than a brief mention in the FAQ), but
the basename in your project actually gives you a URL to use like this:

<http://featurelist.org/OurDoings>

For example, if you wanted to request features for the featurelist.org site
yourself, you'd use:

<http://featurelist.org/featurelist>

~~~
brlewis
I also noticed it in the help text for the form, but never saw the actual
friendly URL because you redirect. I put in a feature request for you not to
redirect. I hope others vote it up. :-)

~~~
thorax
Heh, I voted it up myself. Likely will look into that.

------
tocomment
I just made one(<http://featurelist.org/projects/details/35>) for my site
Utility Mill(<http://utilitymill.com>)

Feel free to post some ideas for new utilities or improvements to Utility Mill
itself.

~~~
thorax
As I commented to you briefly on another site, the basename you choose when
you create the project gives you a redirecting URL to share like this:

<http://featurelist.org/UtilityMill>

~~~
tocomment
that is better, thanks.

------
thorax
This is a site by the makers of bug.gd (us) as a freebie for the open
development community and hackers like those at news.YC.

------
tocomment
I made one for the iPhone too :-) <http://featurelist.org/iphone>

